# Leuc



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

Let's sex these leucs!

1









2









3









4









5









I hear it is ridiculously hard to sex these guys by sight, so I need help. I have heard calling, so one is definitely a male. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Female
Female
Maybe male
Male
Female

Based on body size


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It would be better to have them all in the same pic, but using what you provided I say # 2 is the only female.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I think 1 & 2 are female and the last 3 are male...guesses. Try puting 1 & 2 in together with #3 and observe.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I also think 2 is the only female.


----------

